# Thermostiefel



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. September 2003)

Moin Freunde!
Pünktlich zur neuen Herbst - Wintersaison suche ich neue Thermostiefel. Meine alten (Chormoran) haben nun 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel und sind zwar noch gut aber nicht mehr so richtig warm wenn es mal sehr kalt ist, am Strand oder auf dem Boot.
Wer kann mir ein paar Tipps zukommen lassen welche Stiefel zur Zeit so angesagt und Qualitativ auch sehr gut sind. Die Stiefel müssen nur bequem sitzen das ich auch längere Strecken laufen kann und Wasserdicht sollten sie sein. Also bitte nicht diese Moon Boots die es überall gibt. Die Dinger hasse ich.
Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen. Links zu Onlineshops bitte nicht hier posten sondern wenn dann per PM an mich senden. 
Danke!!!


----------



## Franky (10. September 2003)

Hi mein Langer...
Sieh Dich mal nach den "Boom"-Stiefeln um. Die sind, da man das Futter auswechseln kann, ziemlich langlebig und kuschelig warm. Zur Not sind die sogar mit Teddyfutter auszustopfen und schrecken auch Karpfenangler im Winter nicht zurück!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. September 2003)

Naja die BOOM 80 sind zwar super warm. Frieren tust damit nicht. Nur einen Mängel haben diese Stiefel. Sowie Du mit denen längere Spaziergänge(Brandungsangeln) machst, löst sich das Innenfutter auf! Die Einsätze kann man allerdings nachkaufen. Meine Stiefel sind jetzt über ein Jahr alt und ich habe leider den Beleg nicht mehr., sonst würden sie die Dinger auf den Tisch zurückbekommen! Habe allerdings noch ein zweites Paar Innenfutter und werde die Stiefel nur noch im Boot tragen, wo ich keine Bewegung habe! Die Stiefel sind jedenfalls sehr warm und kosten so um 40 €!

Wer einen Tipp hat für extra lange warme Thermostiefel in 46/47 nehme ich gerne an! Nur das Innenfutter sollte bißchen besser verarbeitet sein!!!


----------



## el.perca (10. September 2003)

Ich habe mir im Feb diesen Jahres die unten abgebildeten Stiefel zugelegt.
Tretorn, Model Bore.
Gibt es bis Größe 47 (die hab ich, aber sicher auch größer) und sollen bis -30 Grad !!! taugen.
Selbst habe ich sie bis knapp an die 0 Grad getestet und war ganz zufrieden. Trotz dass das Futter sehr dünn ist, hält es schön warm. 
Die Kosten liegen bei 50 bis 60 Euro.
Ich habe sie in einem lokalen Angelmarkt gekauft. Aber unter dem Stichwort "Tretorn  Bore" bekommt man auch zig Treffer im Net.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. September 2003)

Hi Jörg,
ich habe auch einpaar Boom 80 und bin zufrieden mit den Stiefeln. Sicher mögen sie für lange Spaziergänge nicht gemacht sein und es kann sicher auch sein das dann das Innenfutter leidet. Aber wenn Du einpaar Stiefel suchst die gerade auf dem Boot, und dann bei Kälte, für warme Füße sorgen bist Du mit den Boom 80 gut beraten.


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. September 2003)

Hallo Jörg

Ich trage für die kalte Jahreszeit nach wie vor unsere guten alten Filzstiefel.Hab bisher noch keinen besseren und wärmeren Stiefel gefunden.


----------



## The_Duke (11. September 2003)

Wenns nich grade ein richtiger Gummistiefel sein muss...ich habe grade zum Spinnfischen im Winter diesen Stiefel in Gebrauch!
http://www1.westfalia.de/shops/text...ostiefel/1122-thermo_stiefel_alaska_gr_47.htm
 Ist wie gesagt kein Gummistiefel, aber echt warm und im Fußteil absolut wasserdicht, der Schaft ist zwar nur mit "wasserabweisend" beschrieben, aber wenn man damit nicht stundenlang im Wasser steht, isser auch als "wasserdicht" zu bezeichnen.
Er ist sehr bequem, erlaubt auch längere Märsche am Wasser und für den Preis von knapp 50 Euro isser mehr als OK!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. September 2003)

Moin!
Dank schon mal für die Tipps. Aber mit diesem Boom 80 meinte ich die Moon Boots. Die Dinger hasse ich. Laufen kann man damit keine 10 Meter ordentlich.  Sorry aber die werde ich niemals kaufen. Die anderen sind schon besser. Ich sagte ja zum laufen müssen sie gut sein, Wasserdicht und Pottwarm. Mal sehen was noch so kommt.
Vielen Dank auch an die fleißigen PM Schreiber!


----------



## Case (12. September 2003)

> Ich trage für die kalte Jahreszeit nach wie vor unsere guten alten Filzstiefel



Hab von den Dingern schon öfter mal gelesen, aber noch nie welche gesehen. Ich vermute mal Volksarmeestiefel dahinter.?
Suche für den Winter auch noch paar warme Stiefel. Die sollten allerdings schon längere Fußmärsche mitmachen. In's Wasser selbst geh ich damit allerdings eher selten, und wenn dann nur kurz.
Gibt's ein Bild von den Filzstiefeln oder sind die überhaupt noch zu bekommen.?
Achja, ich angel bis ca. -15 Grad

Gruß
Case


----------



## marioschreiber (12. September 2003)

Ich kenne sie zwar nicht, aber ich denke mal es sind die hier:





Gefunden bei Ebay


----------



## Quappenqualle (12. September 2003)

also wenn Ihr mich fragt sind ja für Nostalgiker die "Knobelbecher" (NVA-Filzstiefel) OK, aber im wirklich harten Einsatz bis 10 oder 15 Miese nicht 100% geeignet. Ich denke das wichtigste ist ne dicke isolierte Sohle, eine schöne Flies/Alu Einlage darüber, dann wird's von unten nicht kalt.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein paar geborgte Thermostiefel (sollen so ca. 40,-.EUR kosten) mit an der Oder zum Quappenstippen, das waren, glaub ich Ron Thompson mit der eben beschriebenen dicken Sohle und dicker Wattierung. Das war der erste Angelabend in meiner ganzen Karriere ohne Fußkälte! Leider haben die Dinger einen Nachteil, man kann das Futter nicht auswechseln. Aber 's ist wie bei Winterreifen, so oft werden sie ja nicht genutzt (sollten also schon einpaar Jahre halten).


----------



## McKay (12. September 2003)

Moin Jörg,
also ich habe mir vor etwa 4 Jahren die Aigle Parcours Iso gekauft,und bin sehr zufrieden damit.Ich trage die Stiefel 
Sommer wie Winter(aber nur zum angeln;-9),ohne je kalte oder zu Warme Füße gehabt zu haben.Selbst in diesem heißen Sommer blieben die gefürchteten"Käsemauken"aus.Den Tragekomfort würde ich als "sehr gut"beschreiben.Allerdings
der Preis ist nicht Jedermanns Sache.


----------



## rainerle (12. September 2003)

Schaut doch mal bei 
http://www.fritz-berger.de/index/Hc...id=4c85042b-8311-460d-b0b0-a41519f98753&cid=2
ich weiss, ist Ellen lang - aber lohnt sich, hab mir die Dinger voriges Jahr geholt und nicht nur zum Angeln angehabt. 

Grüsse

Rainer


----------



## rainerle (12. September 2003)

äh, der Link oben wurde "abgeschnitten". Geht auf der Übersicht auf 'Schuhe' und dann auf die 2. Seite. Hier sind es die Canadian.

Grüsse
Rainer


----------



## scholle01 (12. September 2003)

Seestiefel von der Marine sind auch nicht schlecht. Innenleben lässt sich dem Wetter anpassen. ( Alueinlage, Woll- oder Neoprensocken) Benutze sie seit ca. 16 Jahre ständig, bisher 1mal neu besohlt. Bezugsquelle und Preis weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. September 2003)

@ Quappenqualle

Also ich hab in den Nostalgieknobelbechern noch nie kalte Füße gehabt.Trage Schafwollsocken dazu und habe obendrin eine Einlegesohle Alu/Flies mit drin.
Da ich auch aus der Ecke an der Oder stamme und auch in der richtig eisigen Kälte auf Quappen fischen war kann ich sagen das sie für meine Begriffe echr warm sind.Ich hatte auch die Boom 80,aber weite Strecken damit laufen war eine Qual.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. September 2003)

Moin!
Die Filzstiefel habe ich auch noch stehen, sind für mich aber nicht so gut geeignet weil ich doch speziell beim Brandungsangeln auch mal im Wasser stehen muß und dann läuft bei den Dingern sofort Wasser rein.
Ansonsten vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Ich habe meine Favoriten bereits ausgemacht und muß mich nur noch zwischen zwei Stiefeln entscheiden.


----------



## Franky (12. September 2003)

Wie??? Konntest Du Dich noch immer nicht entscheiden???? 
Zu meinem Vorschlag stehe ich noch immer.... :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2003)

So Leute, ich hab mich nun entschieden. Ich habe mir diesen Stiefel bestellt.





Beschreibung:
Unserer Meinung nach der beste Thermostiefel am Markt! Speziell für die bedingungen in Kanada u. Skandinavien hergestellt. Handgefertigt aus Naturgummi, getestet bis -45 Grad. Isoliert mit einer herausnehmbaren Flex- Sohle, Thinsulate- Lining Stiefelschaft Stahlverstärkt. 

Vielen Dank noch mal für all eure Tipps. Dies ist einer den ich per PM bekommen hatte.


----------



## havkat (13. September 2003)

Gute Wahl!

Seeehr gute Wahl!!!! #6


----------



## lohmann (15. September 2003)

@Meeresangler Schwerin:

wo gibt es diesen EIGER ? und wieviel müsste ich dafür anlegen?

Bin nämlich auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem guten und funktionellen Thermostiefel.

Gruß
lohmann


----------



## MichaelB (15. September 2003)

Moin,

@M_S: da ich auch noch immer auf der Suche nach einem wirklich geeigneten Thermo-Stiefel bin, den man auch beim Brandungsangeln anziehen kann,  lass doch mal die Bezugsquelle und den Kurs verlauten. 
Und teste die mal bald und ausgiebig :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. September 2003)

Moin Ihr beiden, ihr habt Post. Der Stiefel ist in meiner Größer zwar gerade nicht verfügbar aber Anfang Oktober soll der kommen. Das passt auf jeden Fall noch bevor es richtig kalt wird.


----------



## Quappenqualle (15. September 2003)

@ MS: Kannst mir bitte auch den Link senden?

Mille Gracie!!!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. September 2003)

mir auch bitte!

Aber bei mir hilft glaub ich alles nichts!

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. September 2003)

Und an mich bitte auch Jörg.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. September 2003)

ok ihr habt auch post!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. September 2003)

Danke!!!

Und da sieht man mal wieder, was für n leidiges Thema das mit den kalten Füßen ist!
Und der, der den Stiefel zu erst hat, möge doch bitte schonmal n kleines Statement dazu abgeben. :m

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. September 2003)

Hallo Boardies, 

&nbsp; 

ich suche auch noch Thermostifel in Größe 51 - 52, wenn möglich mit heller Sohle. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen !


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. September 2003)

@ Langelandklaus

Auf wat für große Füße lebst Du denn?:q :m


----------



## Der_Glücklose (15. September 2003)

.....


----------



## heinerv (15. September 2003)

@ Langelandklaus

Willst Du mit Günther Netzer angeln gehen??


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. September 2003)

@ michael 

Bei 205 cm Körpergröße müssen halt auch die anderen Extremitäten entsprechend proportioniert sein - oder ??? - deshalb auch&nbsp; die Schuhgröße 51 - 52 :q :q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. September 2003)

Oha Schuhe in Größe 52. Nun frage ich mich wofür du dir ein Boot gekauft hast. Hättest doch einen Außenborder an deinen Turnschuh anbauen können.


----------



## C.K. (16. September 2003)

Endlich mal ein Angler, mit dem ich mich mal auf gleicher Höhe austauschen kann:q:q
Bin zwar auch so groß, bei mir ist allerdings bei 47,5 Schluß! Man muß ja nicht alles übertreiben!:q


----------



## lohmann (18. September 2003)

*Eiger Sirius*

Hallo,

habe mir mittlerweile die von Meeresangler_Schwerin ( #h danke für den Tip) vorgeschlagenen „EIGER-Sirius“ gekauft. Habe sie zufällig, im Vorbeigehen, bei meinem Angelgerätehändler entdeckt, anprobiert und gekauft.
Machen einen sehr robusten Eindruck, gute Verarbeitung und wechselbares Filzfutter mit Aluaußenschicht.

Ein Praxis-Kältetest ist leider noch nicht möglich, da hier in Berlin z.Zt. 26°C + (!). Habe sie aber schon mal im Büro anprobiert (und mich dem Spot meiner Kollegen ausgesetzt) und bin mit rumgelaufen, sind nicht gerade leicht, tragen und laufen sich aber sehr angenehm.

Grüße

lohmann


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. September 2003)

Na das hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an. Hoffentlich bekomme ich meine auch bald.


----------



## Albatros (18. September 2003)

Moin Jörch#h

kannste mir bitte auch mal den Link schicken :z


----------



## The_Duke (19. September 2003)

Oh Mann! Da hab ich richtich Schwein gehabt! 

Bei 1,98m nur Schuhgröße 45 :z :q :z


----------



## MichaelB (12. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

wie sieht es denn mal mit einem Test-Bericht der Eiger-Sirius-Boots aus?
Wie lange Lieferzeit haben die Dinger?
Fallen die groß aus oder bestellt man für ein paar warme Socken lieber zwei Nummern größer?
Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## tidecutter (12. Dezember 2003)

ja genau gebt mal nen neuen stand ab. die dinger sehen wirklich gut aus.

kann mir einer mal nen link schicken, wo man die nochmal in einer anderen perspektive sehen kann?


tidecutter


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Gut das ihr das mal wieder hochgeholt habt, ich wollte das nemlich am Wochenende auch machen.
Also ich habe meine Stiefel jetzt 4 mal getragen und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe normal Größe 43 und habe Größe 42-43 dieser Stiefel. Die passen mir. Dicke Socken gehen zwar nicht mehr mit rein, das ist aber auch nicht nötig. Die sind Pott warm. Der Spann ist zwar ein wenig eng da kann man sich aber dran gewöhnen. Gerade jetzt bin ich vom Brandungsangeln zurück und heute war es schon ganz schön frisch. Mit ganz normalen Baumwollsocken hatte ich nicht den Ansatz von kalten Zehen.
Fazit: Die Stiefel sind gut, sitzen gut um längere Strecken zu laufen und sind schön warm. Wie lange sie halten wird mal sehen das kann ich natürlich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Jirko (13. Dezember 2003)

ich habe auch was feines zu bieten  thermostiefel mit filzinlet zum herausnehmen (kann man auch hervorragend als hausschühchen in kalten norgehütten nutzen), 4cm dicker sohlenbelag mit stahlnoppen (nix mehr rutschen), komplett mit schnürschaft bis zur stiefeloberkante... diese stiefel hat ein freund von mir (hatte mal ein angelgeschäft) direkt aus der russerei importieren lassen, werden dort unter anderem auch in der taiga eingesetzt.

ich werde euch mal in der kommenden woche ein pic reinstellen. diese stiefel sind bis dato mit abstand das beste, was ich zur kalten jahreszeit und speziell in norwegen um meine füsselchen hatte #h


----------



## Klausi (13. Dezember 2003)

Und Kostenpunkt???


----------



## Jirko (13. Dezember 2003)

hallo klausi,

kurz nach der euroeinführung habe ich € 60,-- für die stiefel bezahlt #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Dezember 2003)

Moin Jirko!
Die Eiger Sirius sind ähnlich oder vieleicht sogar gleich. Die haben auch dieses Futter aus Alobeschichtetem Filz welches man heraus nehmen kann. Die Sohle ist auch sehr hoch, gemessen habe ich nicht und hat ein sehr gutes Profil mit Noppen und Kanten usw.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Dezember 2003)

Was muss man denn für die Eiger Thermo's an kosten einplanen?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Dezember 2003)

Moin Stuffel. 
59 Euro habe ich bezahlt, natürlich kommt der Versand noch dazu. Link schicke ich dir per PM.


----------



## MichaelB (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@M_S: wie lange hat der Versand gedauert?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin Micha!
In meine Fall dauerte das ziemlich lange, aber nur weil die Stiefel in meiner Größe nicht am Lager waren. Nun sind sie aber da und der Engpass war wohl auch nur bei 44-45.


----------



## lohmann (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Alle,

mittlerweile habe ich meine „Eiger Sirius“ auch einigen Praxistest unterziehen können und muss sagen, dass sie echt sehr schön mollig warm halten. Habe normal Größe 41 und die Eiger auch in Größe 41 erstanden und sie passen wie angegossen. Dicke Socken habe ich in denen noch nicht gebraucht, wärmen auch so genug. Es lässt sich sehr gut drin laufen und sie werden bei Kälte nicht steif, wie ich es bei „billigen“ Gummistiefeln schon erlebt habe.

Hier in Berlin gibt es sie bei einem Angelgerätehändler für € 59,95 ab Lager.

Gruß lohmann


----------



## Jirko (1. Januar 2004)

hallo jungs,

habe es endlich mal fertig gebracht, meine taigaboots zu fotografieren...

...hier die seitenansicht


----------



## Jirko (1. Januar 2004)

die besohlung mit den spikes


----------



## Jirko (1. Januar 2004)

vorderansicht


----------



## Jirko (1. Januar 2004)

und ein pic mit entnommenen filzinlet


----------



## anguilla (1. Januar 2004)

@Jirko:

wo haste denn die her?

...sehen echt gut aus!


----------



## MichaelB (1. Januar 2004)

Moin,

ich habe mir die Eiger Sirius grad in Größe 43 bestellt, schau mer mal wie lange der Versand dauert...
Ich freu mich schon auf wirklich warme Füße beim winterlichen Angeln #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pilkman (2. Januar 2004)

Hab auch die Eiger Sirius auf die Empfehlung vom Meeresangler_Schwerin für ´nen Kumpel bestellt und der ist total begeistert. 
Super Isolierung, tolle Verarbeitung, gutes Gehgefühl. Ich hab leider etwas mehr bezahlen müssen (69 Euro), aber dafür die Dinger innerhalb von drei Tagen bekommen. Und da ich das Geld ja wieder bekommen habe, war das auch nicht so tragisch. Da es insofern nicht der günstigste Kauf war, stell ich den Link auch nicht rein. 
Trotzdem: Super Teile!!!

Pilkman


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2004)

Moin Leute!
Ich bekomme hier so viele Anfragen nach den Stiefeln das ich mich jetzt einfach entschlossen habe die Bezugsquelle hier zu posten. Ich hoffe das nimmt niemand übel.
Sucht mal bei shop.angelsport-treff.net nach Stiefeln!


----------



## Pilkman (2. Januar 2004)

@ Meeresangler_Schwerin

Richtig so! #6 #6 #6

Pilkman

PS: Bin aus dem Thread von Dok zu unerwünschten Links nicht so ganz schlau geworden. Wenn sich der auf alle gewerblichen Angelshops beziehen sollte, kann das Forum "Günstig kaufen" ja dicht gemacht werden... insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass wie bisher die Eigenwerbung bzw. das verstärkte Posten von Werbung nicht erwünscht ist, Tipps aber nach wie vor gegeben werden können.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2004)

So ist es richtig Pilkman.


----------



## schlot (2. Januar 2004)

noch ne Frage zu den Stiefeln,
sind die nur für die ganz kalte Jahreszeit geeignet oder kann man die auch im Frühjahr und Herbst tragen ohne daß man drinn
schwimmt? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt
z.B. tragen ohne das innenfutter?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2004)

Tragen ohne das Innenfutter sollte schon gehen nur werden die Stiefel dann viel zu groß sein. Im Sommer würde ich die Stiefel auf keinen Fall anziehen aber in der Übergangszeit sind sie bestimmt nicht zu warm. Erfahrung hatte ich damit allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Jirko (2. Januar 2004)

@anguilla

ich habe sie mal von nem freund, der ein angelladen betrieben hat, gekauft. er kommt leider nicht mehr an diese stiefel heran... diese sind direkt in der russerei produziert worden und waren schon "damals" relativ schwer zu bekommen. sorry kai, aber mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen  #h


----------



## xonnel (2. Januar 2004)

wer aus dem raum hannover kommt und diese sirius sucht, sollte mal bei thürnau in hemmingen vorbeischauen, da liegen die preislich bei 49,-. allerdings hat der laden keinen versand soweit mir bekannt ist


----------



## Noppi (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo Boardler,

habe diesen Shop im Internet gefunden:

http://s69563707.einsundeinsshop.de...ng/0060_sonstiges/product_overview.shopscript


Eiger Thermo-Naturkautschuk-Stiefel für 49 € .  :z


... und auch gleich bestellt ! :m


----------



## fischermicha (3. Januar 2004)

@Meeresangler_Schwerin
danke für den Link! :g 

@Xonnel


> wer aus dem raum hannover kommt und diese sirius sucht, sollte mal bei thürnau in hemmingen vorbeischauen, da liegen die preislich bei 49,-. allerdings hat der laden keinen versand soweit mir bekannt ist


...im Web unter www.fishundfun.de 
...hatte dort vor kurzem auch angefragt, sind in 43 leider nicht verfügbar. Versand ist möglich.

@Noppi
...das sind aber nicht die Sirius

@all
....hier 
...gibt es sie übrigens auch, kosten aber 69,-.

CU, Micha


----------



## fischermicha (3. Januar 2004)

...hab sie mir in 43 bestellt, danke nochmal an MS! Habe vorher kurz angerufen um zu checken, ob sie in meiner Grösse da sind. Der Mensch am Telefon meinte "die rennen mir im Moment die Hütte ein wegen den Eiger-Stiefeln" ... " kommt aus irgend so nem Board...":q :q :q


----------



## wladimir (3. Januar 2004)

Weis jemand wie teuer bei Thermostiefel Eiger Sirius der Innenfutter ist und ob es überhaupt zukaufen ist ?

Ich habe paar Thermostiefel bei Ascari gekauft für 52€ und habe erst später festgestellt, das man Innenfutter gar nicht kaufen kann oder für 32€, was sehr teuer ist, da diese Innenfutter sehr schnell kaputt geht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2004)

Ich denke mal das so robust wie das Innenfutter ist so schnell kein neues benötigt wird.  Es handelt sich hier um festen alubeschichteten Filz der nicht so schnell durchgelatscht ist.


----------



## Noppi (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute meine Stiefel bekommen für 54,90 € inklusive Versand. Es sind die Eiger Sirius wie ihr unschwer an der Verpackung sehen könnt !  :z


----------



## hardliner (8. Januar 2004)

Noppi, hast Du die aus dem Shop, den Du hierher verlinkt hast?


----------



## Noppi (8. Januar 2004)

Ja , Link steht oben !

Grüße

Noppi


----------



## hardliner (8. Januar 2004)

Und bestellt!
Ich hoffe ich krieg auch die Sirius;+


----------



## MiCo (8. Januar 2004)

@hardliner 

hast du deine best. schon bestätigt bekommen. wollte die stiefel eben in größe 44/45 ordern und hab dann das als antwort bekommmen: 

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung 

Leider sind die EIGER-Stiefel aufgrund der großen Nachfrage z.Zt. nicht lieferbar Wir informieren Sie, wenn die neue Lieferung eingetroffen ist. Wenn dann noch Interesse besteht, bestellen Sie bitte neu Ihr Angel-Wolff Team 

bin dann wohl zu spät dran gewesen. 

gbt's noch einen shop, der die stiefel zum gleichen preis anbietet?&nbsp;


----------



## hardliner (8. Januar 2004)

MiCo, hast bestimmt Post von Basler bekommen, zum WE hat er die wieder vorrätig#h


----------



## MiCo (8. Januar 2004)

si, ende nächster woche sollen die teile wieder vorrätig sein :m


----------



## maxum (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo!!

Bin zwar niegelnagelneu hier bei euch,aber ich habe auch einen tollen tipp gegen kalte füße.Ich habe mir eine schuh-bzw. Stiefelheizung gekauft ist mit akkus also wieder aufladbar und kannste in jeden schuh stecken und ist das beste was ich mir je für meine füße gekauft habe,jedenfalls um nicht zu frieren.
Jedenfalls ist stundenlanges ruhigsitzen oder stehen nun garkein problem mehr.

Viele grüße aus berlin maxum


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2004)

Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard, Maxum!!! #h #h #h 

Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp. Für die Ansitzangler ist das sicherlich eine gute Möglichkeit gegen kalte Füsse. Kleinere Fussmärsche werden aber bestimmt schon zu einem Problem mit den Heizsohlen, Kabellagen und Akkus, oder?

Pilkman


----------



## maxum (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo!!
Und danke fürs willkommen heißen.Laufen kannste mit denen glaube ich weiter als dir lieb ist denn eigentlich sind die wohl für die wintersportler latsch latsch wander rutsch etc. entwickelt worden glaube ich zumindest.
Annsonsten sind die sehr einfach im händeln einfach akku aufladen alte sohle raus aus dem stiefel auf die heizsohle auflegen drumherum abschnippeln alles  wieder rein in den stiefel vollen akku ranklipsen und selber die wärme bestimmen und los ab  ans wasser.Jedenfalls stehst oder sitzt du mit dampfenden stiefeln zufrieden grinsend am gewässer deiner wahl und kannst die natur geniessen und schön lange angeln!!
Auf stufe eins mekt man die wärme nicht sonderlich aber die heizung macht einen Wärmepuffer und so werden warme füße erst garnicht kalt und so haält der akku auch schön lange.Auf zwei merkt man schon die wärme und es ist angenehm warm auf drei schalte ich nur wenn ich weiß ich höre gleich auf zu angeln und gehe zum auto damit mache ich meine akkus schön leer um sie immer schön voll machen zu können.
Und vier ist zum auftauen von eisfüßen gedacht und das nehme ich nie weil a:man sich die füße verbrennen kann b:die füße anfangen zu schwitzen (logisch ist ihnen zu warm) und c:feuchte geschwitzte füße brauchen mehr wärme um sich warm anzufühlen und so ist der akku eher alle.
So nu habe ich aber auch alles was ich weis geschrieben.
Hoffentlich ist das nicht zu doll am thema vorbei.

Viele grüße aus berlin maxum
http://www.hotronic.de/
kuckst du hier


----------



## wladimir (9. Januar 2004)

@maxum

Danke für dein Tipp, aber der Preis ist SEHR hoch 

Der unverbindliche Verkaufspreis für einen FootWarmer „Standard“ oder „Custom“ beträgt in Deutschland je nach Ausführung 2,5 oder 3,5 zirka € 140,- bzw. € 160,-.

Da kann man schon 3 paar Stiefel kaufen


----------



## maxum (9. Januar 2004)

@wladimir

Mensch bist du verrückt?Soviel Geld könnte ich auch nicht bezahlen. Ich habe die bei tchibo vor 10tagen gekauft da gab es mal welche wo ich sagen würde ist die selbe firma.Bestimmt so eine produktion nur für tchibo wie wenn bahlen drei tage nur kekse für aldi macht und dann nicht bahlsen raufschreibt jedenfalls sehen meine fast genauso aus und funktionieren auch völlig gleich nur das der akku bei den tchibo modellen ebend -nur -einen tag hält. Der link war nur zum ankucken weil ich von meinen kein foto anhängen kann,weil ich nicht weiß wie das hier funktioniert.

viele grüße Maxum

PS. habe ja das wichtigste vergessen die haben bei tchibo 39,95€ gekostet  glaube ich jedenfalls keine 40€

gruß   maxum


----------



## Hummer (9. Januar 2004)

Ich habe die hotronics seit mehreren Jahren im Einsatz. Sie sind zwar schweineteuer, doch eine dicke Erkältung nach dem Angeln zu vermeiden war mir das Geld wert. Auch wird mir das schönste Angeln verleidet, wenn ich kalte Füße habe.

Maxum (Herzlich Willkommen Maxum! :m) hat die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Dinger sehr schön beschrieben. Längere Fußmärsche sind überhaupt kein Problem, ich verwende die Teile sogar mit Verlängerungskabeln in meiner Wathose. Normalerweise reicht Stufe 1 völlig aus, um kalte Füße zu vermeiden.

Meine Originol-hotronics haben damals 160 DM gekostet.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Januar 2004)

Moin maxum und herzlich willkommenim Anglerboard. Deine Heizung sieht sehr interessant aus. Du sagst die gabs bei Tschibo? Da werde ich doch gleich mal gucken ob unser tschibo so etwas auch hat. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2004)

Hi Maxum,

jetzt, wo Du es sagst, kann ich mich auch daran erinnern, dass es zusammen mit den ganzen Wintersportklamotten bei Tchibo diese Heizsohlen gab. Tja, wenn man den Preis der originalen berücksichtigt, sind die ja tatsächlich ein echtes Schnäppchen gewesen. Hab mal auf der Internetseite von Tchibo geschaut; da kann man die leider nicht mehr bestellen, weder bei den Schnäppchen noch bei den Bestsellern usw.  

@ Meeresangler_Schwerin

Vielleicht mal im großen Tchiboladen im Schloßpark-Center nachfragen oder im REAL im Sieben-Seen-Center. Insbesondere der REAL hat ja manchmal im hinteren Bereich noch die Restbestände aus den Tchiboangeboten...

Pilkman


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2004)

Ich hab eben grad nochmal kurz im Net gestöbert. Hier gibt es auch Heizsohlen der Firma therm-ic. Einmal in der Ausführung Max Classic mit Akkupack und Ladegerät für 99 Euronen und in der etwas interessanteren Ausführung Basic Classic nur mit Batterieteil für 69 Euronen. Interessant deshalb, weil die meisten eh schon ein Ladegerät und AA-Akkus liegen haben.

Bild siehe unten

Pilkman


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2004)

Und die Ausführung Max Basic...


----------



## Nick_A (9. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen #h

habe im Tchibo-Shop leider auch nur noch diese Fusswärmer hier (KLICK MICH) gefunden!  :m 

Also online bekommt man sie (die richtigen Fusswärmer) nicht mehr... vielleicht gibt es ihn ja aber noch in den Filialen! 

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2004)

@ Nick_A

Also um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich die, die Du da vorgekramt hast, noch viiiiiieeeeeeeel bessäääääää.... 

 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Pilkman


----------



## maxum (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo!!

ääähh die sind wirklich besser hiihii nur mußte kucken das das kabel der verlängerung lang genug ist.

gruß maxum


----------



## maxum (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo!!

Habe die Tchiboversion bei Ebay gefunden und nicht gerade wenige.Also wenn noch jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt,jedenfalls gibt es die da günstiger als woanders neu.

Viele grüße aus Berlin Maxum


----------



## Franky (28. Februar 2004)

Moin...
Ich habe mir auch eben den Sirius bestellt. Mal sehen, ob der noch pünktlich kommt...


----------



## Mac Gill (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Hallo,
dies ist der einzige Thread, in dem ich die Tschibo - elektro - Fußwärmer gefunden habe.

Die gibt es momentan mit allerhand Fleece - gedönse und Thermounterwäsche.

Kann jemand mit Praxisberichten zu den Fußwärmern dienen?
Ich habe mir die heute mal angesehen -> Das Heizelement ist ja nur im Vorderfußbereich und die Akkus kann man nicht auswechseln...


----------



## maxum (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Hallo !!

@Mac Gill siehe mal meinen Text ein paar Beiträge zurück,so mache ich es seitdem ich die Heizungen habe und hatte niewieder kalte Füße.
Und von der Qualität würde ich sagen meine sind trotz intensivem Gebrauch noch fast wie neu.Ich würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen,vorallen Dingen bevor wieder alle weg sind so wie im letzten jahr und du die nur überteuert 
bei ebay bekommen kannst.
Also kaufen MarschMarsch!!!

Nee mußte selber wissen!!

Viele Grüße aus Berlin Sven


----------



## Case (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Ich hab letzte Woche meine Sirius gekriegt, und nach dem ersten Einsatz weiß ich dass ich keine el. Fußwärmer brauch.

Case


----------



## Mac Gill (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

@case
hätte ich bis gestern auch unterschrieben -> aber den ganzen Tag auf dem Boot hocken, bei gefrorenen Spitzenringen und steifer geflochtener, ohne die möglichkeit sich mal kurz die Beine zu vertreten. 

-> da kam bei mir der Entschluß mich mal nach so einer Heizung umzusehen -> und wie der zufall es will gibt es die gerade bei Tschibo...


----------



## Fishaholic (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Hab mir jetzt auch die Eiger Sirius gekauft. Top Stiefel, für die kältesten Tage und für den Wintersport gabs dann auch noch die passenden Heizsohlen dazu. Stiefel für 66Euro inc Versand bei Angelsport Schirmer und die Einlagen bei EBay.
Mal testen...


----------



## MichaelB (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Moin,

@fishoholic: welcome on board :m 

Meine Sirius haben jetzt die ersten Tests bei Minusgraden hinter sich und ich bin vollkommen überzeugt #6  sind vielleicht etwas schwer, aber wir wollen ja auch keinen 100m-Lauf gewinnen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bodo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Habe mir jetzt auch die Sirius bestellt. Für 65,90 incl.Versand bei angel-wolff.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Fishaholic (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Wieso ist es jetzt am regnen und taut überall? Jetzt wo ich die perfekten Stiefel habe!
Danke @ MichaelB

Petri


----------



## Bodo (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Juchu, meine Sirius sind da und was soll ich sagen, die sind ja noch besser als ich Sie mir vorgestellt habe. Noch mal vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Fishaholic (28. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Tipp für alle die noch KALTE Füße haben!!!
Zur Zeit gibt es bei Tschibo beheizbare Einlegesohlen, sehen aus wie die von Kallweit, kosten aber keine 100Euro, sondern 39!! 
MFG Steffen


----------



## forellenudo (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Die Eiger Sirus gibts bei Ebay im Sofortkauf und allen größen für 47.50 Euro plus 5.90 Versand,gebt einfach Eiger Sirius ein.


----------



## Rotauge (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Und wie haut das mit den Doppelgrößen hin?  Hab Größe 45 und bin noch skeptiisch, ob Größe 44 - 45 passt, da ja bekanntlich Schuhgrößen unterschiedlich ausfallen.


----------



## Crazyegg (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Gibt gerade auch bei Tchibo wieder die Akku-Wärme-Sohlen für 39,90 
hab mir sie jetzt mal bestellt, da meine Winterstiefel an sich super warm sind.
Nur werden nach einiger zeit leider meine Zehenspitzen .. sagen wir mal "frisch" 
Also hab ich mir die mal zu Weihnachten geschenkt 

Mfg
Ei


----------



## MrTom (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Nachdem sich das halbe Anglerboard mit Eiger Sirius eigedeckt hat, hab ich beschlossen mir auch welche zu besorgen:g 
Also fix Ebay bemüht und schon war ich Besitzer eines solchen Paars. 
Ich hätte da aber noch zwei Frage zwecks der Artikelbeschreibung wo steht
"Stiefelschaft mit Stahl verstärkt für maximale Unterstützung" -also ich hab auf die Schnelle nix Stahlähnliches gefunden#c 
und "Ausgestattet mit justierbaren Schneebeschützern" -sind das die Manschetten mit dem Kordelzug oben am Schaft?#c 
PS.b die Firma Eiger weiss wo ihr kleine Umsatzplus von diesem Jahr herkommt??
mfg Thomas


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*



> "Stiefelschaft mit Stahl verstärkt


Mist , nun kann ich dir ja mal mehr vor's Schienbein treten*gg*


----------



## MrTom (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*



> Mist , nun kann ich dir ja mal mehr vor's Schienbein treten*gg*


Na bis jetzt habe ich die Stahlverstärkung ja noch nicht gefunden#c 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Rotauge (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Und hat das mit der Doppelgröße hingehauen?


----------



## sunny (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

@Rotauge

Hast du denn kein Laden vor Ort, wo du den Stiefel evtl. mal anprobieren kannst? Gibt es den Eiger auch in Größe 45-46? Dann nimm doch den. Oder ist die Größe immer nur von gerade auf ungerade Größe?


----------



## MrTom (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Und hat das mit der Doppelgröße hingehauen?


Also ich würde sagen das der Stiefel auf keinen Fall zu gross ausfällt#d 
Wenn jemand Grösse 45 hat, dann nicht 44/45 nehmen sondern eher eine Nummer grösser.


----------



## forellenudo (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

So hab mir heute bei Ebay auch die Eiger Sirius ersteigert,für meinen Sohn und mich,zusammen für 100,90 Euro inc Versand#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. November 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Moin Rotauge,
wenn du 45 hast dann kaufe dir die entsprechende nächste Größe 44-45 könnte knapp werden.


----------



## wladimir (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Hallo,

weiß zufällig einer wo man die Innenfutter für Eiger Sirius kaufen kann?

Ich gehe fast jede Woche angeln und langsam fühle wieder die Kälte. Die Stiefel habe ich weniger als 2 Jahren, Oberteil ist in Ordnung, aber Innenfutter, obwohl er noch ziemlich gut aussieht hält die Wärme nicht mehr.

Meine Erfahrung bis jetzt:
Gute Verarbeitung, obwohl bei einem der Stiefel ziemlich schnell viele Noppen abgefallen sind. Kann nicht sagen wieso. Bei anderem nur paar stück. 
Die Stiefel sind ziemlich schwer um lange zu laufen. Also bedingt zum Spinnen empfehlen.
Man muss immer schauen, dass die Fuße trocken bleiben und nicht schwitzen, da Innenfutter ziemlich dünn ist und kann nicht so viel Wasser absorbieren. Nach jedem Angeln trocknen lassen.
Ich glaube, wenn man die Stiefel extrembelastet, angelt mindestens 1-mal pro Woche, muss er nach 1 Jahr neues Innenfutter kaufen, wenn man wieder nicht mehr frieren will.


----------



## Quappenqualle (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Also ich hab die Teile jetzt ja auch schon mehr als 2 Jahre im Einsatz. Zwar nicht jede Woche, zur Zeit haben wir ja immer noch ca. 4 Monate über null (|supergri ).. , aber dafür wenn dann richtig (Quappenangeln bei -10°C, Brandungsangeln mit Salz und Sand, Kutterfahrten und nicht zu vergessen natürlich Norwegen). Beim Heringsangeln im März diesen Jahres sind sie sogar einmal völlig abgesoffen (eine böse, nicht gekennzeichnete Schlammkuhle). Trotzdem, nach einer Woche trocknen war alles wieder O.K.
Ich hab nur ein Problem, der Gummi außen wird jetzt langsam hart und etwas brüchig, kann man dagegen etwas machen? Irgend so ein Weichmacherspray oder eine Paste... ? Wer so etwas kennt, melde sich doch bitte...


----------



## Blauzahn (22. September 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Da ich nun meine alten Cormoran im letzten (milden) Winter *geschafft* habe, bin ich auf der Suche nach neuen Thermostiefeln.
Leider gibt es die Eiger Sirius nicht mehr und ich wollte Euch nun kurz zu Euren Erfahrungen mit Tretorn befragen.
Kann man von denen Thermostiefel kaufen?
Die Qualität scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein und vom Preis (bei 3.2.1... meins für 59 Euronen) noch im Rahmen.
Wer hat Tretorn Thermos?

PS: Man muss auch mal nen alten Beitrag nach oben holen


----------



## Ossipeter (22. September 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Brauch diesen Winter auch neue. Was ist empfehlenswert? Warm, wasserdicht, leicht und atmungsaktiv?


----------



## xonnel (23. September 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Hallo !

Habe selber vor wenigen Wochen nach Ersatz für meine Eiger Sirius gesucht.
Die Eiger Sirius gibt es noch vereinzelt. Leider haben die Schuhe seit längerem Qualitätsprobleme, ich hatte 3 Paar zum Umtauschen wegen Rissen.
Die letzten Sirius Modelle sind auch woanders hergestellt worden und fallen enger aus als die ersten Modelle.

Vergleichbare Modelle bieten DAM und Balzer, beide mit herausnehmbaren Futter und stahlverstärkter Sohle.
Der Balzer Thermogummistiefel mit herausnehmbaren Futter war meine Wahl. Die Stiefel fallen relativ weit aus und haben ein herausnehmbares dickes Thinsulate Futter und halten damit schön warm. Die Stiefel sind allerdings ziemlich schwer, was mich als Ansitzangler aber nicht weiter stört.


----------



## Breamhunter (23. September 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Leider gibt es die Eiger Sirius nicht mehr und ich wollte Euch nun kurz zu Euren Erfahrungen mit Tretorn befragen.
> Kann man von denen Thermostiefel kaufen?
> Die Qualität scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein und vom Preis (bei 3.2.1... meins für 59 Euronen) noch im Rahmen.
> Wer hat Tretorn Thermos?



Hier gibt es die Dinger recht günstig. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand (Langzeit-) Erfahrungen posten. Ich brauche auch neue#c


----------



## mipo (23. September 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin Freunde!
> Pünktlich zur neuen Herbst - Wintersaison suche ich neue Thermostiefel. Meine alten (Chormoran) haben nun 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel und sind zwar noch gut aber nicht mehr so richtig warm wenn es mal sehr kalt ist, am Strand oder auf dem Boot.
> Wer kann mir ein paar Tipps zukommen lassen welche Stiefel zur Zeit so angesagt und Qualitativ auch sehr gut sind. Die Stiefel müssen nur bequem sitzen das ich auch längere Strecken laufen kann und Wasserdicht sollten sie sein. Also bitte nicht diese Moon Boots die es überall gibt. Die Dinger hasse ich.
> Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen. Links zu Onlineshops bitte nicht hier posten sondern wenn dann per PM an mich senden.
> Danke!!!


 
Mit den Boom 80 Stiefeln bekommst keine kalten Füsse mehr .


----------



## Blauzahn (23. September 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Hier gibt es die Dinger recht günstig. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand (Langzeit-) Erfahrungen posten. Ich brauche auch neue#c


 
Ist der selbe Anbieter wie bei eBay... #h

Auf der Seite des Herstellers Tretorn.com finde ich diese Ausführung garnicht. Interessant wäre auch für mich das Gewicht, da ich "Wanderangler" bin. Ich hatte bei meinem Händler die DAM Stiefel an den Füssen, musste aber feststellen, dass diese ziemlich schwer sind, wohl ähnlich denen von Balzer. 

Tretorn-Besitzer meldet Euch !! :q


----------



## Blauzahn (23. September 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

...und wieder nach oben damit,
denn kalt wirds bald


----------



## Aal-glatt (6. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel New Trayk ?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich brauche neue Stiefel, habe in einem Raiffeisenmarkt sehr leichte Stiefel gesehen, nennen sich New Trayk, lassen sich mit einem Gummistulpen erhöhen. Bei ms-arbeitsschutz im Internet kosten sie so ab 67 Euro. Kennt diese Teile jemand ??? Kann man damit wirklich auch länger bequem laufen ?
Danke für jeden Tipp.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Blauzahn (7. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Hallo,
ich habe nun die Tretorns seit 3 Wochen im Einsatz und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Tragekomfort und Isolierung sind (bisher) super. Sie sind ziemlich leicht und bisher hatte ich noch keine kalten Füße. Mal sehen wie sie bei Minusgraden sind.
Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Von mir bisher die Note "Empfehlenswert"

Grüße,
René


----------



## Heilbutt (12. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Hallo,
gibts denn aktuelle Erfahrungen bzgl. der
Qualitätsprobleme bei Eiger Sirius!?!
Hat sich da wieder was verbessert?

Sind denn die beschriebenen Tretorn vergleichbar??!!??

Hab mir am Samstag bei -2° und "Schneesturm" so dermaßen
kalte Füße geholt, daß ich mir nun schnellstens geeignete
Treter kaufen werde....|uhoh:

Gruß

Holger


----------



## heinzrch (12. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

@Holger: ich brauch auch noch Sirius in Gr. 47 - im Raum Nbg/Ferth/Erlg. gibts die nirgends. Denke wir müssen die bestellen.....


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Bin auch auf der Suche nach warmen Stiefeln zum Brandungsangeln.

Hier habe ich auch noch die Sirius gefunden. Für 48 € ist doch ok. Ich würde Sie mir bestellen, aber angesichts der Qualitätsprobleme bin ich mir unsicher.

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Moin, 
ich glaube heute würde ich mir die auch nicht mehr bestellen. Meine waren damals wirklich gut und super warm. Nach einigen Jahren brach dann die Sohle und ich brauchte neue. Von den Sirius hatte ich dann abgesehen wegen den Qualitätsproblemen und habe mir die Astro Thermo Stiefel von Cormoran geholt. Die sind auch sehr gut und warm. Problem ist nur das die nur im Schuhbereich richtig dicht sind. SInd halt keine Gummistiefel. Aber für mich zum Brandungs und Bootsangeln sind die ausreichend und ok.


----------



## heinzrch (12. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

hmm, Jörg: wie lange sind den "einige Jahre" ?. Für mich müssen sie ja nicht ewig halten, hauptsache schön warm und dicht (Bootsangler....).
Wie siehst du den die Eiger Sirius im Vergleich zu den Astro Thermo bezüglich Wärmevermögen und Tragekomfort ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Naja gut, einige Jahre war wohl übertrieben. Ich habe die ja 2003 gekauft und 2006 brauchte ich neue. Also drei Jahre. Der Tragekompfort war ok, obwohl sie etwas schwer waren aber mann konnte gut drin laufen. Was ja beim Brandungsangeln auch wichtig ist.
Die Astro Thermo jetzt sind wärmemäßig gleich anzusiedeln aber im Tragekompfort besonders wenn man darin weiter gehen möchte besser. Der Nachteil ist wie gesagt das sie nicht bis oben dicht sind sondern nur bis zum Knöchel.


----------



## tidecutter (12. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

ups, hab ich das richtig verstanden. die sohle gebrochen? ist aber heftig.


----------



## Heilbutt (12. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

...deshalb meine Nachfrage...
"früher" scheinen sie gut gehalten zu haben, aber
ich hab hier im Board letztens einiges über
Qualitätsprobleme durch Herstellerwechsel o. ä.
gelesen, wonach die Schlappen bereits nach kurzer
Zeit "brachen"!?!?!
Ein paar Jahre sollten sie schon halten.
Ich werd mit mal die Tretorn ansehen - außerdem
probier ich grad Schuhe ganz gern an bevor ich 
sie kaufe...


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ossipeter (13. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Hallo Holger,
bin auch auf der Suche.
Meine Tackledealerin hat gesagt ich soll noch etwas warten, sie bekommt noch zwei gute Stiefel rein. Ich kann dir ja dann mal Bescheid geben, wenn ich sie bestiefelt habe!


----------



## xonnel (13. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Hallo !

Wer nicht weit laufen muss und mit den Sirius zufrieden war, der sollte sich die Thermostiefel mit rausnehmbaren Thinsulate-Futter von Balzer ansehen. Vom Aufbau den Sirius sehr ähnlich, eher noch etwas geräumiger und stabiler gebaut.

Somit auch ziemlich schwer und für längere Strecken oder zum Spinnfischen sicher nicht so geeignet, aber für Ansitzangler eine feine Sache.


----------



## Heilbutt (14. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

derzeit gibts beim "Scheinfelder" ja 20% auf Auslaufware,
darunter auch "Kamik Icebreaker" sowie "Tretorn Bore"....

Da werd ich wohl demnächst mal neischlupfm!!!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Petterson (15. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Mit dem anprobieren vorm Kaufen hat Heilbutt schon recht...aber nach Scheinfeld hab ich fast 2 Stunden Fahrtzeit und dann bleibts nicht bei ein Paar Stiefel (wird dann insgesamt ganz schön teuer). Aber weiß vielleicht jemand, wer im Raum Ingolstadt Tretorn führt? Scheinen ja ein ganz ordentliches Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu haben. Ach ja: hat jetzt eigentlich schon jemand längere Erfahrungen mit Tretorn gemacht?


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Die "Boom" Stiefel sind doch auch ganz anständig und günstig. #h


----------



## yh1ly73 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

habe mir vor ca. 3 Wochen bei Fishermans Partner die Treemme 4x4 gekauft. Haben einen Filzinnenschuh und sollen bis minus 20 Grad ganz gut warm halten. Bisher bin ich gut zufrieden damit, war aber bis jetzt noch nicht so kalt.


----------



## Aal-glatt (21. November 2007)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Hallo zusammen,

habe es gewagt und die New-Trayk online gekauft. Meinen ersten Test haben Sie gut bestanden, natürlich habe ich die -30° C noch nicht erreicht

Habe Sie eine Nummer größer genommen, dann kommt man mit dem An-und Ausziehen (Innenschuh) gut zurecht. Sah auch bei ms-arbeitsschutz einen Thermoanzug von Behrfishing für 89 Euro, hat mit dem Teil jemand Erfahrung ? Wäre vielleicht eine gute Ergänzung für meine Stiefel...

Danke

Grüße

Aal-Glatt


----------



## Baddy89 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

So, mittlerweile war es ja teilweise schon knackig kalt.

Ich will Erfahrungsberichte  Was taugt ? - Was fliegt in die Tonne ?


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Ich habe mir diese von DAM gekauft einfach nur genial die dinger. Stabil, Warm, Kostengünstig, sitzen gut, rutschsicherer Profilsohle(sogar auf Eis habe ich diese getestet) man rutcht nur gering. Was mir aber als erstes aufgefallen ist, das Gewicht ist schon enorm. Was aber beim Laufen keine Probleme bereitet.

35EU ist schon Okay

Diese werden bei der Bodden-Tour richtig getestet im diesem Jahr.


----------



## Heilbutt (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Moin,
habe mir mittlerweile die Kamik Icebreaker gekauft.
(Sind Gummistiefel mit herausnehmbarem Filz-Innenfutter).

Fazit nach 3 - 4 mal tragen:

Taugen ganz gut, für größere Laufstrecken warsch. eher
ungeeignet (wie alle Gummistiefel, meiner Meinung nach...)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diese von DAM gekauft einfach nur genial die dinger. Stabil, Warm, Kostengünstig, sitzen gut, rutschsicherer Profilsohle(sogar auf Eis habe ich diese getestet) man rutcht nur gering. Was mir aber als erstes aufgefallen ist, das Gewicht ist schon enorm. Was aber beim Laufen keine Probleme bereitet.
> 
> 35EU ist schon Okay
> 
> Diese werden bei der Bodden-Tour richtig getestet im diesem Jahr.



Moin Alex,
vom Aussehen her könnten das glatt die Eiger Sirius sein. Würde ich sogar drauf wetten das die das sind. Bin jetzt mal auf weitere Berichte von dir gespannt denn die Eiger hatten ja in letzter Zeit Qualitätsprobleme. Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Carp Dav (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

hallo

habe mir die kamik patriot hier gekauft:
http://www.rocksports.de/shop/index.php?cat=c286_Kamik--Patriot.html
habe dort angerufen, da die noch einige schuhe im laden hatten, im im onlineshop nicht mehr waren.


----------



## Alex.k (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

@Meeresangler_Schwerin

Die sehen gleich aus, fast oder hier als Vergleich.

*Eiger*


----------



## minden (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Ich fische die DAM Teile schon sehr lange, mitlerweile das 2. Paar. Optisch würde ich auch sagen, dass sie den Sirius sehr nahe kommen#h, Qualitätsmäßig kann ich das leider noch nicht sagen, werde mir wahrscheinlich bei Zeiten nochmal die Sirius zulegen, und kann dann mal direkt vergleichen.

Qualitätsmäßig halten die schon was aus, einen habe ich aber schon durchgelatscht, sprich, da wo sich der Knick beim laufen ergibt, hat sich durch das viele laufen (|rolleyes) ein Riss gebildet, da das Gummi einfach irgendwann nachgibt. Muss dazu aber auch sagen, ich beanspruche meine Sachen wehr doll...andere währen evtl. nach der Zeit auch durch gewesen (??!!)

Ansonsten kann man in den Schuhen sehr gut laufen und sie sind echt bequem.


----------



## Petterson (7. März 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Der Winter ist zwar so gut wie vorbei, aber ich möchte diesen Tröt trotzdem nochmal wiederbeleben. Vielleicht hat ja in der "kalten" Jahreszeit doch noch jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit Tretorn-Stiefel im allgemeinen bzw speziell auch mit dem Setter Nordic?!?


----------



## rallye-vid (4. November 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

*push* 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Stiefeln gemacht: KLICK

Bequem beim Laufen oder eher was fürs Boot/Ansitzangeln...?!?

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (4. November 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Sind warm, leicht und bequem, aber nicht an eine Heizung zum Trocknen stellen! Der Gummi obenrum ist äußerst dünn und empfindlich. Bis zum Gummioberrand wasserdiicht.


----------



## rallye-vid (4. November 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Super, danke Dir! #6


----------



## Terraxx (5. November 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Ich habe mir die von Aldi zugelegt, sind sehr bequem, muss man aber eine Größe größer holen, ich musste mir die Größten holen (45)...
Haben ca. 11 gekostet und müsste es noch bei ein paar Aldis geben, würd euch die empfehlen, auchwenn ich bis jetzt nur ma aufn Balkon damit war und n bisschen in der Wohnung rumgelaufen bin...
Also entweder als richtiges Paar zum Testen oder als richtige Gummistiefel oder auch als Ersatz...
Edit: Die haben auch flauschiges Futter 
Grüße,
Yannick


----------



## lsski (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Günstiger geht es nicht oder ?


http://www1.westfalia.de/shops/text...efel/279843-winterstiefel_tarnopitk_gr_40.htm

LG Jeff


----------



## Angler244 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Thermostiefel*

Würde auf diesem Weg LE Chameau ISO Gummistiefel suchen, gebraucht, neu sind sie mir zu teuer


----------

